
Douglas Tompkins, 72, North Face Founder, Dies in Kayaking Accident - boulos
http://nytimes.com/2015/12/09/business/douglas-tompkins-72-north-face-founder-dies-in-kayaking-accident.html
======
DrScump
previously posted from the Guardian:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10701981)

